# Bourdain & Kramer



## chipzaroy (Sep 2, 2015)

Found this so entertaining. Anthony Bourdain spends the day with Bob Kramer in his shop.


[video=youtube;4x0f2b_0kn0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4x0f2b_0kn0"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4x0f2b_0kn0[/video]


----------



## HHH Knives (Sep 2, 2015)

Awesome video! Bob is "THE MAN"


----------



## TheDispossessed (Sep 2, 2015)

I forgot how good Anthony Bourdain is at television. Thanks!


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Sep 2, 2015)

Yea that was great. Had to fix my shorts after watching this.


----------



## Castalia (Sep 2, 2015)

Nice. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Adrian (Sep 2, 2015)

Excellent. Bourdain is great on TV and Kramer came across well too. Innovatory.


----------



## deanb (Sep 2, 2015)

Great vid. Bob Kramer does indeed make incredible knives. Best in the world? I don't know about that but certainly the best I've ever used.


----------



## Asteger (Sep 2, 2015)

Don't know much about Kramer, but thought he was the star here not Bourdain. Enjoyed the 'marching shadow' bit. By the way, was Kramer formerly known as Dana Carvey?


----------



## Chuckles (Sep 2, 2015)

Great video, thanks for sharing!


----------



## goatgolfer (Sep 2, 2015)

Kramer focused on the tool making the memory not the memory of making the tool. Sensai style (and the Shadow does know)/


----------



## Castalia (Sep 2, 2015)

Question of the day: Did Kramer give Bourdain the knife to take home?


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 2, 2015)

Love the lunch menu at Bob's shop!


----------



## MajorMajor (Sep 2, 2015)

Dave Martell said:


> Love the lunch menu at Bob's shop!



if by "lunch", you mean scotch, then I completely agree!


----------



## marc4pt0 (Sep 2, 2015)

Just makes me want a Kramer that much _more_. Hunh, didn't think that could be possible


----------



## spoiledbroth (Sep 3, 2015)

TheDispossessed said:


> I forgot how good Anthony Bourdain is at television. Thanks!


I have to agree, he seems mostly very amiable and definitely has that old school kitchen disposition. However, I like what Alton Brown said about him recently after Bourdain made some comments slagging off most of FoodTV (not necessarily unwarranted): "When was the last time you saw Anthony Bourdain actually cook anything?"

Cool vid though. I wonder if Bourdain has a nice collection, I think he bought a pretty expensive knife in Japan in one episode of something or other but maybe I'm inventing that.


----------



## goatgolfer (Sep 3, 2015)

Castalia said:


> Question of the day: Did Kramer give Bourdain the knife to take home?



Goat writes: Could that really have been one meteorite taken from celestial rock, smelting, sandwiching, hammering, treating, grinding, shaping, treating, grinding, handling, polishing and cutting onions and salmon in one day and one take? Like his food/travel shows they had stunt fish to show the sequence of things. Now, neither one of them changed clothes but Billy Mays (Oxy Clean) had >10 blue shirts. Maybe someone that has seen it in real time can comment.

Is it/was it possible to do the work summed up in 12 minutes in one day?

P.S. Don't you think it would have been fun if they opened the scotch by "Sabering" like they do with Champagne?


----------



## DevinT (Sep 3, 2015)

Awesome, Bob is one of the smartest knife makers out there. I'm sure he had things ready so he could make the knife in a short period of time. Fun

Hoss


----------



## DamageInc (Sep 3, 2015)

spoiledbroth said:


> I have to agree, he seems mostly very amiable and definitely has that old school kitchen disposition. However, I like what Alton Brown said about him recently after Bourdain made some comments slagging off most of FoodTV (not necessarily unwarranted): "When was the last time you saw Anthony Bourdain actually cook anything?"
> 
> Cool vid though. I wonder if Bourdain has a nice collection, I think he bought a pretty expensive knife in Japan in one episode of something or other but maybe I'm inventing that.



He purchased a Konosuke HD western in an episode of The Layover when visiting Tosho Knife Arts.


----------



## Lefty (Sep 3, 2015)

These guys are great. Pure legends.


----------



## TheDispossessed (Sep 3, 2015)

spoiledbroth said:


> "When was the last time you saw Anthony Bourdain actually cook anything?"



I've never seen him cook anything that looked good. Actually theres a funny no reservations where his wife tells him his caponata sucks.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Sep 3, 2015)

I love both of these guys. Say what you will about Bob, but he's a stud and a lot of us might not be on this forum if it weren't for his influence. The first superstar kitchen knife maker.

There's a hilarious episode of one of Bourdain's shows where he has to work the line at Les Halles with Eric Ripert. Ripert absolutely KILLS it, and Tony sucks.......pretty funny. Definitely worth a watch.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Sep 3, 2015)

I'm a big fan of both too, but I agree with Chris, Tony's a hack in the kitchen. Like to hear Devon him in more about Bob's shop. It didn't seem that large, but he definitely had a few large hammers. Was good just to hear Bob discuss blade smithing in general. The part about the wave of shadow moving through the blade was epic, even my girl friend was impressed.


----------



## TheDispossessed (Sep 3, 2015)

knyfeknerd said:


> I love both of these guys. Say what you will about Bob, but he's a stud and a lot of us might not be on this forum if it weren't for his influence. The first superstar kitchen knife maker.
> 
> There's a hilarious episode of one of Bourdain's shows where he has to work the line at Les Halles with Eric Ripert. Ripert absolutely KILLS it, and Tony sucks.......pretty funny. Definitely worth a watch.



Yeah that was great, the former chef (RIP) was like, "Ill take Eric but Tony you were terrible"


----------



## TheDispossessed (Sep 3, 2015)

also I mean, from what I understand, AB was a self described "utility chef" he ran a steak frites joint in the 90s, so his skillset is probably more in the leadership,management and then cooking style as would be needed in such an environment.
but yeah, bob kramer rules. just to bring it back on topic.


----------



## Lefty (Sep 3, 2015)

Bourdain was a seafood guy, then steak and Frites (at Les Halles, I thought). He's never said he was the best chef out there, which is a huge part of why guys like him. He's honest, entertaining, he knows food, and has a quizzical mind.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Sep 3, 2015)

Tom, I'm not arguing with you, just having some light hearted fun at Tony. I believe his seafood experience comes from The Lobster Pot in P-Town (Province Town, Cape Cod), its not quite Le Bernardin. ;-)

http://www.ptownlobsterpot.com


----------



## Lefty (Sep 3, 2015)

Verrrry true! Haha. Loves mussels, though.


----------



## XooMG (Sep 3, 2015)

Not bad. I dislike the cliché "idiot visitor" comedy that seems rather common when TV hosts enter workshops, and Mr. Bourdain did a good job of keeping that to a minimum. Bob presented well; he's clearly done walkthroughs before and has thought it through pretty well.


----------



## DevinT (Sep 3, 2015)

Bob has a very nice set up. The big hammer is a 500# little giant. I used to have one and made 10,000 bars of damascus on one, nice hammer. The air hammer looks like a 120# import, also a nice hammer. He has a rolling mill which didn't get any love, a great piece of machinery to have. 

The induction melter was super cool. Bob's grinding set up is the best that I know of, multiple grinders and polishers dedicated to one thing. It is obvious that Bob has made a lot of knives. 

I would love to see how he does his guards, they never seem to show that part. It would be fun to see him do more with stainless steels and maybe san-mai. He has the carbon steel down.

Hoss


----------



## Asteger (Sep 3, 2015)

DevinT said:


> Bob has a very nice set up. The big hammer is a 500# little giant. I used to have one and made 10,000 bars of damascus on one, nice hammer. The air hammer looks like a 120# import, also a nice hammer. He has a rolling mill which didn't get any love, a great piece of machinery to have.
> The induction melter was super cool. Bob's grinding set up is the best that I know of, multiple grinders and polishers dedicated to one thing. It is obvious that Bob has made a lot of knives.
> I would love to see how he does his guards, they never seem to show that part. It would be fun to see him do more with stainless steels and maybe san-mai. He has the carbon steel down.



Great to hear reactions and feelings on these things from another knifemaker, and such enthusiasm about the topic. To be honest I know next to nothing about Kramer, but now know some and enjoyed his clear comments in the clip. As always, the discussion around the topic makes things more interesting.


----------



## JMJones (Sep 3, 2015)

I will always be a supporter and fan of Bob. A few years into making knives, I asked him if he would review one of my knives and he agreed. I was amazed he would be willing to help out a newb. After reviewing my knife he spent 45 minutes on the phone with me pointing out all of the flaws and issues with my knife as well as conveying his philosophy of commitment to quality and doing the best work you possibly can. That conversation really helped me to strive to make a better knife. Great guy and I feel that he deserves all the success that has come his way.


----------



## Lefty (Sep 3, 2015)

Hey guys, I was just messaging Bob back and forth, and mentioned that the guys around here seemed to like the video. He took a peek at the thread, tried to sign up and had a bit of a computer glitch, so he asked me to deliver this little message:

Let em know I'm grateful for all the nice supportive things that were said. And Hoss is still my hero, smart, talented, hard working, and solid guy all the way around.


----------



## richard (Sep 3, 2015)

Very cool.


----------



## brianh (Sep 3, 2015)

Really, really awesome.


----------



## mark76 (Sep 4, 2015)

I only see this vid now. Great, particularly after watching Forged in Fire. Thanks!


----------



## brooksie967 (Sep 5, 2015)

Watched it too and am a big fan of Anthony's tv as mentioned earlier. Bobs knives look interesting.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 11, 2015)

I like the part about using Meteorite. I don't know if legend or fact read somewhere that Jim Bowie's knife was forged from meteorite. I have a good size heavy hunk of Campo Del Cielo treated to keep it from rusting. Have a cut away piece too looks like a shiny piece of steel said to be 94% iron and 6% nickel. Estimated age 4.6 billion years that's old steel!


----------



## MaumasiFireArts (Sep 16, 2015)

Bob has helped bring an awesome awareness to the craft of bladesmithing and custom made knives. Helping it to be seen, not only as a means of high quality manufacturing, and art, but also as a path to self sufficiency and creative self expression. The ability to pursue this trade as a viable source of income and career has changed the lives of so many. I applaud him for all he has accomplished as well eagerly look forward to seeing where his path continues to take him. 

Bob has elevated his craft to a level of fine art, that I'm sure even the founders of the ABS never dreamed of. The man has been at this work for over 20 years, practicing and constantly reaching for unattainable perfection. Building and creating some of the finest cutting tools available in the world. I think he embodies the ideal of keeping your head down and doing your work to the absolute best of you ability. He's maintaining a constant curiosity and willingness to learn and pay attention to his craft, as it's continuously offers to teach lessons and skills. He has worked incredibly hard and it has gotten him to incredible places. He is a good man with a wonderful story, he's clearly talented and creative, but beyond all that he's doing honorable work and helping to reinvigorate a tradition, that I know many feel fortunate and proud to be a part of.

He (like many of us, lets be real here) loves food and the tradition of the meal. It's been one of the most powerful driving forces since the beginning of agrarian culture. Coming together to eat and survive. Cooking continues to be one of the most honorable jobs anyone can do, be it at home or in a commercial kitchen, and especially when it is to feed others, whether they be loved ones, friends, or complete strangers. He and many in the same pursuit, are doing their damnedest to enhance the culinary experience with every slice, dice, mince, chop, julienne, and chiffonade by forging and building the best knives they know how. I've been fortunate to have had the opportunity to learn and work beside him for three years, and I continue to be inspired by him and his work. He serves as a living reminder of where discovering and following your passionate pursuit can take you.

Cheers to you Bob!


----------



## marc4pt0 (Sep 16, 2015)

Well put! And welcome to KKF. Your work is quite amazing, and inspirational as well! One day I'll get to enjoy one of your knives in my kitchen also!


----------



## Noodle Soup (Sep 16, 2015)

Art is still in the eye of the beholder. I tend to see Kramer blades as just super fancy kitchen knives that have developed a following with the 1%ers. If you want to see knives as steel "art" take a look at some the past work of J.D. Smith (even though he got cut the first time around on Forged in Fire). J.D is an art prof that can walk the walk. He just doesn't do much in the way of culinary cutlery.


----------



## WildBoar (Sep 16, 2015)

Is your assessment of a Kramer based on actually handling/ using one? Just curious, as you do not indicate the basis of your conclusion. And x100 his knives are not 'art knives' per say. In the kitchen knife world I think of HHH, with engravings/ carving/ etc. Kramer aesthetics are more akin to DTs, with high-quality wood/ spacers for the handles and pretty consistent damscus patterns (although no one nails 'geometrically precise' the way DT does).


----------



## Noodle Soup (Sep 16, 2015)

Like most people, all I have used are the production versions, both Shun and Henckels. But using knives has nothing to do with art. I do go a lot farther back with Bob than most people and he actually made a point of saying he didn't want me to use one of his knives. I guess I'm not P.C. enough for him.  Based on having used hundreds of both custom and production knives I can state that I firmly believe that no basic culinary blade is worth thousands of dollars in superior performance. Watch real pros (African game skinners, Chinese chefs in China etc.) at work with knives and you soon learn its cutting skills not the tools that really gets the job done. High grade knives are just a crutch for guys like me that don't have those skills.


----------



## MaumasiFireArts (Sep 16, 2015)

I agree with you @Noodle Soup, Art is in the eye of the beholder. I never meant to imply that Bob's work is the definition of "art" or "fine art" and that's the reason it receives the monetary attention it gets. I think understanding is where the value comes from, and Bob has done a admirable job sharing his story and his process for making his knives. His story is engaging enough and is relatable to so many people, that it touches them and resonates with their core values. That is what these people are paying for. To be a part of his story, his history and and history of the craft. And if they want to pay it, then let them. As you said art is in the eye of the beholder, and so too, is value. 
J.D. Smith is immensely talented. I've had the great fortune to spend time talking knives with him on a few occasions as well as befriending his greatest pupal Andrew Meers. His work melts the minds of many a maker, myself included, as well as being nothing short of inspiring. But, his work is highly specialized and while I, you, and many others might consider fine art, but few of his pieces are objects of utility, and I think that is one of the things Bob has going for him. The knives he makes are relatable to a much larger group of people. The ethos of his work and his story almost perfectly align with "The hero's journey". He was a normal schmo doing his normal thing and toiling in obscurity, when all of a sudden, in just a short couple of years, he's thrust into a completely different world full of commercially manufactured copies of his work, TV interviews, celebrities, and world travel. Eventually he'll return to being just a normal schmo, like you and me, doing his thing again in obscurity. So no need for the sour grapes man. It's pretty inspiring to see his success. 

[video=youtube;Hhk4N9A0oCA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hhk4N9A0oCA[/video]


----------



## Guss2 (Sep 17, 2015)

MaumasiFireArts said:


> I agree with you @Noodle Soup, Art is in the eye of the beholder. I never meant to imply that Bob's work is the definition of "art" or "fine art" and that's the reason it receives the monetary attention it gets. I think understanding is where the value comes from, and Bob has done a admirable job sharing his story and his process for making his knives. His story is engaging enough and is relatable to so many people, that it touches them and resonates with their core values. That is what these people are paying for. To be a part of his story, his history and and history of the craft. And if they want to pay it, then let them. As you said art is in the eye of the beholder, and so too, is value.
> J.D. Smith is immensely talented. I've had the great fortune to spend time talking knives with him on a few occasions as well as befriending his greatest pupal Andrew Meers. His work melts the minds of many a maker, myself included, as well as being nothing short of inspiring. But, his work is highly specialized and while I, you, and many others might consider fine art, but few of his pieces are objects of utility, and I think that is one of the things Bob has going for him. The knives he makes are relatable to a much larger group of people. The ethos of his work and his story almost perfectly align with "The hero's journey". He was a normal schmo doing his normal thing and toiling in obscurity, when all of a sudden, in just a short couple of years, he's thrust into a completely different world full of commercially manufactured copies of his work, TV interviews, celebrities, and world travel. Eventually he'll return to being just a normal schmo, like you and me, doing his thing again in obscurity. So no need for the sour grapes man. It's pretty inspiring to see his success.
> 
> [video=youtube;Hhk4N9A0oCA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hhk4N9A0oCA[/video]



Great post, thanks for your insight and welcome to the forum. Bob seems very down to earth and certainly not a guy I'd think catered only to the 1%, as has been suggested. Hopefully we'll get some more Kramer videos down the road.


----------

